# Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?



## heroe (9. Juli 2010)

*Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*

Ich steig da nicht mehr durch.... 

Welche TV-Karte kann digitales Kabel in HD und gleichzeitig auch analoges Kabel empfangen?

Hintergrund ist folgender:
Im Moment hab ich eine Technisat Cablestar 2 HD, da krieg ich aber nur die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen mit. Pro7 und co. bleiben aussen vor, da die nur analog eingespeist werden und ich nicht bereit bin, für Inhalte, die ich per Sat kostenlos bekommen würde, noch Zusatzkosten abzudrücken.
Als Ersatz läuft noch eine zusätzliche DVB-T-Karte mit, aber ich würd gern die (benötigte) Zimmerantenne einmotten.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*

Die Cablesat kann kein analog, bist Du da sicher?

Und was für nen Kabelanbieter hast Du denn? RTL, SAT1 usw. senden ja weiterhin "normales" digital, nur für HD müßte man draufzahlen, und je nach Kabelanbieter muss man halt so oder so 3-4€ pro Monat bezahlen, um überhaut digital-TV zu bekommen, bei manchen kriegt man ein paar öfftl. rechtl. auch ohne Aufpreis digital. Für de monatlichen Aufpreis bekommt man aber auch direkt etliche weitere Sender, nicht nur die 5-6 gängigen privaten.


----------



## heroe (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Cablesat kann kein analog, bist Du da sicher?


Jepp, ganz sicher sogar. Das ist ja das ärgerliche. 

Ich dachte es geht wie beim SAT-Empfang, da können im Regelfall die digitalen Receiver das analoge Signal ebenfalls darstellen. 

Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen müssen auch im Kabel frei empfangbar sein, schließlich zahlen wir alle ja die nette GEZ-Gebühr. Alles privat-digitale ist natürlich verschlüsselt, aber das analoge eben (noch) frei. Daher wäre eine Karte die digital und analog kann nicht schlecht und wenn dann auch noch HD drin ist, wärs das Optimum. 

lg


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*

Also, bei mir ist halt ARD+ZDF usw. auch digital IMMER zu haben, der Rest inkl. aller Privaten kriegt man nur mit ner Smartcard, die man bei Kabelanbeiter für in meinem Fall 4€/Monat bekommt. Privat in HD kostet dann nochmal extra seitens der Privatsender mit diesem HD/CI+ ...   bei nem Kumpel von mir mit nem anderen Anbieter bekommt der digital aber nicht mal ARD... ^^

Wegen ner Karte: es gibt scheinbar überhaupt nur 11 für DVB-C, und nur EINE hat auch analog: TechnoTrend TT-premium C-2300, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HD müsste die aber können, dazu muss die ja technisch nix anderes können - kann maximal Softwareabhängig vlt. nicht gehen... da musst Du Dich mal informieren. 

Oder Du nimmst für analog ne DVB-T-Karte/Stick, da gibt es viele, die DVB-T und analog können.


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*

Wenn du Kabel Deutschland hast, kann ich dir sagen wie das läuft.

Du brauchst einen zertifizierten Receiver und eine Smartcard. Beides gibt es im Kabel Deutschland Basisvertrag für 16,90. 

Andernfalls bleiben alle Privatsender zwar analog sichtbar (wenn du den Fernseher direkt an die Kabelbuchse anschließt oder den Receiver ausschaltest, aber in Digital wird das nix. 

Alternative:
Wenn du einen Flat-TV mit CI+-Modul und DVB-C-Tuner hast, bietet Kabel Deutschland ein passendes Modul für die Smartcard an, das man dann direkt in den Fernseher stecken und den Receiver in Rente schicken kann. 

Aber wie gesagt, Privatsender gibt es digital über Kabel nur mit Smartcard.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche TV-Karte für DVB-C /analog-digital u. HD?*

Hmm also bei meinem Kabelanbieter ist Digital inklusive und ich bekomm so an die 200 freie sender rein inklusive allen privatsendern. Hab da auch keinen besonderen Receiver für standart Digitaler Kabel Receiver.

Allerdings bin ich bei Kabel BW


----------

